# FREE MECA CLINIQUES SATURDAY 3/5 COLUMBUS OH



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

Where: southside audio 2501 s. High street columbus oh
When: Saturday 3/5/2011 10am -2pm
Why? In preparation for upcoming meca events at the location on 3/19 and 4/2 cliniques will be offered. MECA STYLE MIC PLACEMENT ONLY!

Any questions pm or email me at [email protected]


----------

